# Crypt x willisii "lucens" Turning Brown



## ardvark (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,
I brought home a couple of bright green x willisii from Tropica a few weeks ago and it appears that the leaf edges now have brown longitudinal streaks. I expected the submerged form to be different but could anyone tell me if the brown trend will continue? The tank is a typical high light/high tech with the usual nutrient goodies in the water column and in the substrate. Initially a few leaves melted but new growth started shortly thereafter. Is this normal?

Cheers,


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

That is exactly what mine did. After a month, the leaves turned back to green.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The brownish color is normal in some varieties of C x willisii. There are at least 3 varieties, maybe more.


----------

